# Best time to feed a dog?



## cowdog (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi there. Friends with dogs advise me that it is best to feed them once a day when they're adults (feel free to differ if you want!). At the moment I'm feeding Mu morning and evening, and walking about half an hour afterwards. My question is when is the best time to give food if I change to once only? At the moment she has two long walks every day, both at 7.30, and that routine suits us all so I would prefer to stick to that. And also I must remember to double the ration if she only gets it once !

Advice please!
Thanks.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Most people I know with adult dogs feed them twice-a-day.

Mine is a breed that's prone to gastric torsion, so she eats breakfast at an unholy hour, gets an hour of relative inactivity and then an hour of exercise before I make my one-hour drive to work.

We repeat the drill in the evening and time it so she's somewhat dry (from jumping in her pool) before we all turn in early.

People at work have stopped asking me what I do when I'm not working.

My reasons for 2 feedings/day are simple: Less food in the tummy means less wait before running. Also, meals are something she really looks forward to.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

You should stick with feeding twice daily. It's a much better for the dog - less stress on the digestive system. Also, walking after eating is not a good idea unless like RonE said, you wait at least an hour after eating.


----------



## cowdog (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi there

Thanks for writing, points noted. I guess I will carry on with twice a day. That's the trouble with being a newish owner, you listen to anyone and everyone with advice and sometimes well-meant comments contradict each other and you end up confused! 

Also - I know what you mean - I used to get so much more done before work, before I had a dog! Still, I'm enjoying the change of activity - walking and playing and training is much more fun than doing the ironing ! AND better for me!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> Friends with dogs advise me


As of now, we're your new "friends with dogs."  

One good thing about a dog forum: You may get occasional dubious advice (How To Housebreak Your Dog With A Cattle Prod) but there are always about 4,000 dog owners standing by ready to set the record straight.

If it turns out that it is, in fact, best to feed you dog once-a-month (perhaps a whole sheep) we'll be hearing about it within a few hours.


----------



## cowdog (Mar 27, 2007)

Cool! Sweet comment - and highly amusing! Nice to know thank you. 
What am I going to do now for the monthly feed? Only goats, camels and horses here - no sheep! I guess I could put a frozen one in front of her and she could eat it gradually as it thawed.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Depending on the breed of your dog, either a goat or a camel may work.

There are some equestrians on the forum, so I won't recommend you feed the horses to the dog. It might cost me some reputation points.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

RonE said:


> Depending on the breed of your dog, either a goat or a camel may work.
> 
> There are some equestrians on the forum, so I won't recommend you feed the horses to the dog. It might cost me some reputation points.


you betcha!


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I second the motion for twice/day feeding. Blood sugar can swing way too wildly when the dog only eats once/day. Epecially in small dogs sho have small stomachs. My neighbor switched to twice/day when her little guy was drinking tons of water every evening (fed in the morning). At first the bvet thought the dog had diabetes because the blood sugar readings were so erratic. So they put him on a special diet for the diabetes, and ironically it was suggested to be fed twice/day. After 6 months the blood tests showed the dog had stabilized. The owner ran out of the special food, monetary concerns came into plays, she went to a premium food instead...twice/day, the dog's blood sugars are still fine 5 years later.

Also for the large breeds gagstric torsion, or the stomach twisting, is a big factor. So smaller meals and rest afterwards is important.


----------



## cowdog (Mar 27, 2007)

One thing I love about this forum is that you ask what you think is a simple question and in return get educated and experienced answers along with lots of other useful stuff too!

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I "third" the suggestion of feeding multiple times a day!  I feed Dan and Eddie twice and Uallis 3 times a day. I've always feed more than once a day before I knew anything about bloat. I always thought of it has "How would I feel if I was only able to eat once a day?" I don't think I would be a happy with that rule and I don't think my dogs would be either.


----------



## poohlp (Jul 10, 2007)

I tried to get my dog on a twice a day schedule when I switched from free feeding but he wasn't having it _(I think he likes to sleep in as much as I do)_, so I stuck with once a day in the evenings. It works for us, but nearly every source I've encountered suggests two x per day. 

The only exception to this I found was when I was hopping channels and came across a show on hunting and hunting dogs. I'm not a hunter but have a hunting breed so was curious when it said they were going to feature a feeding tip. It suggested that with field dogs, it is often desirable to feed the dogs only once a day (in the afternoon/evening once they are done working) because having food in their bellies could cause stomach upset when they are out in the fields and the digestion process takes away energy they need to work, making them sluggish, even when they've had some time to digest. It suggested carrying some kibble or treats for if they get peckish, but otherwise just having the one feeding. This probably doesn't apply to you, but thought it was and interesting fact to pass along.


----------

